# Windows 10 - Kann PC nicht Herunterfahren



## SirBacon (2. August 2015)

Guten Tag nochmal,

Da ich nun nach zahlreichen Fehlern und Windows 10-Neudownloads endlich das Upgrade hinbekommen habe, kommt natürlich wieder ein neues Problem dazu.
Und zwar kann ich meinen PC nicht mehr Herunterfahren. Sobald ich auf die Schaltfläche "Herunterfahren" klicke, fährt der PC zwar runter (Lüfter hören auf zu drehen, LEDs gehen aus),
aber er fährt direkt wieder hoch.

Was soll ich jetzt machen?  Ich kann ja schlecht den PC 24/7 anlassen. 

Danke für jede Hilfe!


----------



## Zocker_Boy (2. August 2015)

Über das Problem wurde erst gestern bei chip.de berichtet.
Schau mal nach, ob du für Windows 10 alle Updates hast und versuche ggfs manuell ein Update zu ziehen.

Microsoft hat sich mit dem 10er offenbar viel Mühe gegeben, sieht auch schick aus. Aber ich warte, bis die Kinderkrankheiten beseitigt sind. Vor Oktober  kommt mir das nicht auf den Rechner.
Bei meinem Cousin hat es beim Update von Win 7 auf 10 die Lizenz für Photoshop zerschossen, das Programm musste jetzt auch nochmal ganz neu installiert werden.


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

Schalte das Hybride Herunterfahren ab.   

Wie sieht deine Hardware aus? 


Notfalls eben dann wenn der PC aus ist, am Netzteil ausschalten.


----------



## SirBacon (2. August 2015)

Soo, ich hab's jetzt doch selbst hinbekommen.
Für die Leute die das gleiche Problem haben: Ihr müsst unten links auf das Windows Symbol gehen --> Einstellungen --> System --> Netzbetrieb und Energiesparen --> Zusätzliche Energieeinstellungen --> Auswählen, was beim Drücken von Netzschaltern geschehen soll --> auf "Einige Einstellungen sind momentan nicht verfügbar." klicken --> Nach unten scrollen --> Den Haken bei "Schnellstart aktivieren (empfohlen)" entfernen --> Änderungen speichern

Problem gelöst.

EDIT: @Poster über mir: Richtig erkannt, ich habs vorher schon herausgefunden, aber trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## DKK007 (2. August 2015)

Kein Problem.


----------



## Sturm-ins-Sperrfeuer (2. August 2015)

SirBacon schrieb:


> Soo, ich hab's jetzt doch selbst hinbekommen.
> Für die Leute die das gleiche Problem haben: Ihr müsst unten links auf das Windows Symbol gehen --> Einstellungen --> System --> Netzbetrieb und Energiesparen --> Zusätzliche Energieeinstellungen --> Auswählen, was beim Drücken von Netzschaltern geschehen soll --> auf "Einige Einstellungen sind momentan nicht verfügbar." klicken --> Nach unten scrollen --> Den Haken bei "Schnellstart aktivieren (empfohlen)" entfernen --> Änderungen speichern
> 
> Problem gelöst.
> ...



Top, hab überall eine Lösung gesucht, besten Dank 

Jetzt brauch ich nur noch eine Lösung für das Problem, dass der Sound bei Chrome manchmal langsamer und kratzig wird seit dem upgrade.


----------

